# anything i should do on day of egg transfer



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey ladies just wondered if there was anything i should or shouldnt do before egg transfer?

i heard not wearing any deodorant and stuff on day of transfer, anyone heard of this? x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

You are transferring embryos,  not eggs. It is true what you heard.  I wouldn't wear the nail polish since it has chemicals and you would have to use polish remover some time during the 2ww.  Restrain from the perfume during those days as well.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

haha yes very true embryos  

thank u.. i will go smelly then hehe x


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Its all rubbish.. perfume will not harm the embryos thats just silly


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I was never told not to wear perfume, deodorants or anything like. I don't believe this would effect the outcome if your treatment. If there was any evidence supporting this surely everyone would say this. X


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

I was told not to wear deodorant, perfume or shower with perfumed shower gel on the day of transfer (I must add this included DH too as he was in the room).

The staff at my clinic also do the same as embryo's are very sensitive to anything perfumed when they are outside of the human body.

Before or after transfer doesn't really make any difference but I would stay away from powerful chemicals in general.

Good luck!

Riley x


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank u ladies for ur comments xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

The point was made because of different chemicals in those products that penetrate the body and the embryos are very sensitive.


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

Riley12 said:


> I was told not to wear deodorant, perfume or shower with perfumed shower gel on the day of transfer (I must add this included DH too as he was in the room).


I was told the same from 2 different clinics.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120228102013.htm there has been a theory around that scent plays a role in fertilisation, this article disputes it, but, i reckon clinics have to be careful nonetheless to not introduce stray chemicals to sensitive areas. So wash with scent free soap and go au-naturel for a few hours!

as to what to do on transfer day, watch comedy! http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/5099188.stm

honestly a top idea, after all the stress of treatment. Get thyself in front of your favourite box set etc...   

/links


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks goldbunny thats interesting... im going to get my DH to dress up as a crown all day then haha

maria, sorry so were u told not to wear any perfume etc?? if so is it just the day of transfer?

going to play it safe and just wear none for transfer day xx


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

For both EC and ET day I was told to just shower with water (no soap), and do not use any kind of cream, perfume, etc.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

once you are home from transfer you can wear any cosmetics/perfumes you like, but avoid anything new so as to reduce unwanted potential allergic reactions.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

what about shampoo? xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Your normal shampoo is fine plus I wore gel nails in so that had no effect! Also told interestingly not to use perfume in 1st trimester too.
Funny films is a good ploy. X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was told no perfume, aftershave for DH, nail polish on day of transfer. 

No jewellery aswell, saves taking anything valuable with you as you need to leave it in your room x


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

lululimon, thanks hun for ur msg - any recommendations for funny films to watch?

josie1 - cheers hun im gonna go safe and follow these recommendationsx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was told no perfumed products on day of transfer too.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't do anything differently to my normal routine that day, just make sure you lie on the table for at least 30 mins and think positive and obviously no heavy lifting for 9 months


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

I've just had my ET today I wasn't told not to do anything, just carry on as normal!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting about the 'no perfume' etc advice, I definitely didn't hear that, did my usual thing in the morning (although I switched to a crystal deodorant during pregnancy) and had sex in the evening of my FET.
As you can see it worked - my little boy is nearly 2 weeks old


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations Broodychick your little man is gorgeous awwww x


----------

